

RIM Message To Developers Via Music Video - yottabyte47
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlsahuZ_4oM

======
bdfh42
Does it for me - I am going to lay aside all my profitable work on platforms
that people actually buy and develop for - what was it?

